# Deer Hide Tanning Question



## Scandiacus (Oct 11, 2017)

I have what is probably a very stupid, newby question, but here we go. 

I now have 3 deer hides in my freezer, carefully packed to prevent freezer burn. I intend to try tanning them this winter or spring. They were frozen with flesh on so, after I thaw them by moving them to the refrigerator (to keep them chilled while thawing, to avoid spoiling), my first step will be fleshing them. However, the articles I've read have left me confused about the next step.

Several articles have said that you only salt the hides if you aren't planning to immediately put them in the tanning solution, to preserve them. Other articles say to salt them for 24 to 48 hours, even if you're going to immediately tan them. Which is it?

Is the process:
1. Thaw
2. Flesh
3. Salt for 24 to 48 hours
4. Soak in tanning solution
5. etc.

OR

1. Thaw
2. Flesh
3. Soak in tanning solution
4. etc.

Seems like every article has a different way of doing it. Are they all right?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I've not read or heard of salt when fleshing is in order.
I've salted for raw storage.
Salt retards spoilage ,to a point. It draws moisture from a raw hide too and by keeping hide draining and changing salt out ,less spoilage is assured.
Spoilage=hairslip. If you are removing hair then slip it not an issue ,but your skin/hide still is.

If I was ready to flesh , and in a cold environment ,and fleshing was to be finished the same day ,and the next step of tanning was to follow immediately I wouldn't worry about not having salted.

All that said....A hide well salted ,then folded in half longways ,then rolled up and placed on a slant to dry and resalted a day or two later seems to flesh easier for me. Skin seems thinner and less spongy.
When dried stiff ,some (rabbit ,squirrel, for example) flesh even easier.

And a hide not spoiled/soured is much more enjoyable to work with.

If you have multiple hides ,go ahead and start fleshing one while the rest are being salted.
Your results might give you a better answer...


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Need more information. What tanning solution are you using? Hair on or hair off?


----------



## Scandiacus (Oct 11, 2017)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Need more information. What tanning solution are you using? Hair on or hair off?


Hair on. I haven't settled on a solution yet, but was thinking I'd use either commercial solution (link), or ammonium alum solution per this article (link).


----------



## Scandiacus (Oct 11, 2017)

Waif said:


> If you have multiple hides ,go ahead and start fleshing one while the rest are being salted.
> Your results might give you a better answer...


Thanks! I may just try that. I have 3 of them right now, so I have room to experiment.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

For a hair on tan salting is mandatory to set the hair and pull blood from the hide. Flesh it first then salt it dry. Then rehydrate, pickle and then tan it would be the normal process.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

https://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/Typical-Scenario-for-Tanning-a-Hide-W52.aspx


----------



## Scandiacus (Oct 11, 2017)

Trophy Specialist said:


> For a hair on tan salting is mandatory to set the hair and pull blood from the hide. Flesh it first then salt it dry. Then rehydrate, pickle and then tan it would be the normal process.


Makes sense. Salting it is, then! Thank you!


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

Don't know if it would work with a previously frozen hide but I fleshed my last one with the power washer...check out some you tube videos...it works slick once you figure it out...then salt heavy and throw it on the rack to drip dry...hair on tanning done by K and K...


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

tuckersdad said:


> Don't know if it would work with a previously frozen hide but I fleshed my last one with the power washer...check out some you tube videos...it works slick once you figure it out...then salt heavy and throw it on the rack to drip dry...hair on tanning done by K and K...


OK for warm weather timeframe but very messy. Need open space.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Also, keep in mind that tanning with this method will not produce a soft tan. That takes another step to oil and break down the hide.


----------

